# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  Никита Соловьев, С Днем Рождения!

## olejah

В этот офигенный день добра тебе и счастья, братан!  :Beer:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## mike 1

С днем рождения!

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Спасибо! \m/

----------

